# CHECK YOUR MAIL BOX!



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Pheasants forever just sent me a $10 gift card for Gander Mountain free in the mail today.. If you are not a member, with joining Pheasants Forever they will send you an additional $20 gift card for Gander Mountain. Just wanted to let everyone know what to watch for.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Got it trashed it!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I thought it was a good thing at the time. I didn't use mine either.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Instead of throwing it out send it back to Pheasants forever with a letter of explanation. Throwing it out helps Ganders profit assuming Pheasants forever paid something for it. Use it but not spending any other money there would hurt them more than throwing it out


----------

